# Tesla Nano 100w steampunk



## R8B84 (13/12/15)

Anyone bringing this in?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckie (14/12/15)

R8B84 said:


> Anyone bringing this in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/tesla-nano-100w-tc

@KieranD - Vapecartel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R8B84 (14/12/15)

Deckie said:


> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/tesla-nano-100w-tc
> 
> @KieranD - Vapecartel



Thanks, but I am looking for the steampunk version specifically.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (14/12/15)

R8B84 said:


> Thanks, but I am looking for the steampunk version specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome ... understandable


----------

